# Amazing Range



## HOLLiS (May 25, 2010)

I want one of these so bad.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 25, 2010)

I can see you putting up a smaller version under your house over the next few years. :)


----------



## 7point62 (May 25, 2010)

Ja, ja, schuten en ze houzen.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 27, 2010)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I can see you putting up a smaller version under your house over the next few years. :)


 
I wonder,  if my wife will give me the go to do so?


----------



## x SF med (May 27, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> I wonder, if my wife will give me the go to do so?


 
If she does, I'll come over to your house to play more often...  and bring my own toys....


----------



## LibraryLady (May 27, 2010)

x SF med said:


> If she does, I'll come over to your house to play more often...  and bring my own toys....



Hollis, you _do_ know how to translate this, don't you?  Rather roughly, this means, "I'll be your willing slave and work 25 hours a day, 8 days a week, 400 days a year for 5 minutes on this range."

LMAO

LL


----------



## The91Bravo (May 27, 2010)

I liked the range and all, but they sure talked funny.


----------



## Voodoo (May 28, 2010)

I think I have a permanent woody, I thank you and my wife thanks you......brb

Ok back, now I loved the shot gun range. First time I ever did any shooting like that I hit 18 of 20 of those and that was outside in Oklahoma winds the other two I nicked but I didn't count them. I loved that over/under model with all the purtty stuff on it.


----------

